

Clicky Keyboards - Steveism
http://shawnblanc.net/2012/04/clicky-keyboards/

======
burlburrbrian
If you are looking for something more pretty, the Happy Hacking keyboards are
clean and have a small form factor. They don't have a clicky sound, but more
of a "thock" because of the different switches. It also has support for OS X
media keys.

If you are considering purchasing a mechanical keyboard, I would recommend
checking out: <http://geekhack.org/> beforehand. You can gain a better feel
for types of mechanical keyboards out there, as the Das is only one of many.

------
geophile
I am also a Mac user. I really like the old IBM keyboards, which can be found
online, but they lack the extra keys needed for comfortable use on a Mac. I
have found the das keyboard to be a good compromise. They have almost the same
feel as the IBM, but have the extra keys, and it plugs in to a USB port
without an adapter.

------
Steveism
I never thought I'd read a review of keyboards that went to this extent. Shawn
even added animations and sound clips. This is a great read for anybody who
works in front of a keyboard for a living.

------
simonbarker87
I'd never considered that this "old style" of keyboard could be more pleasant
to type on that new slim ones - shame about the price tag though

